# Am i ready to cut?



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Currently at 13stone 5 at 5"7 and around 16%BF

Have been training for a few years and am getting happier with my body, I started at 9 stone 3. I am taring to feel i need to cut some Body fat, my question is do i have enough mass to cut? I don't want to end up looking like a skinny guy (I know i'm no Arnie as it is)

Any other tips or observations would be great. I know i need a tan and my legs need some more work but they are getting there. My posing is crap and i was limited to using a self timer so they are not the best pics.

My split is:

Monday = Legs and calves

Tuesday = Shoulders and Traps

Wednesday = Cardio

Thursday = Back and Biceps

Friday = Chest and Triceps

Weekend = Rest

I am consuming 5 meals per day with 2 shakes. Typically get between 275g and 335g of protein and around 300carbs. Always get at least 2 liters of water a day.

Any other info needed just ask.

Regards

Jamie


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

Man you will look much bigger minus the fat!! If you start to clean eat - and come down very slowly you won't canabolise yourself, come down too fast and you wil eat yourself. Nice and slow, to get to where you want to be and can maintain it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes it is time,

eat clean like Stehowie says there is a simple guide to this here Guide to clean eating 

but keep a steady protein intake to keep that muscle!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Keep bulking. You could cut now, but I think you'll be dissapointed when you finish.


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

How do you mean I will be dissapointed? That Ill end up small as I'm not carrying enough muscle?

Why are you sure I am 'Wheyman' ?

Just want to be informed before i start to change things.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Depends what your overall goal is. You could look very lean/athletic with a decent amount of muscle if you cut.

However, you're no fatty, i think you can keep bulking......and hammer those wheels!!!!

By the way, on the top row of pictures, on the 2nd photo you couldn't look camper if you tried!!!!


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ha! thanks man, its hard not to look like a dick in pictures like that lol. I think i just want to tighten stuff up a bit before i try and bulk more. Thanks for the iput though mate


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

jfulbro1 said:


> Ha! thanks man, its hard not to look like a dick in pictures like that lol. I think i just want to tighten stuff up a bit before i try and bulk more. Thanks for the iput though mate


*******************************************

im only pulling your chain, id be happy to be where you are by the end of the year


----------

